# Santa Rosa Sound fishing



## timmy2832 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just bought a boat so I'm looking to take it out in the sound. I'll be launching from Hurlburt Field. I'm just looking for any advice or any spots anyone has found that produce some good catches. Also tackle/lures/bait tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Timmy,
While I'm not familiar with the specific area (moving to Pensacola- hopefully in July / August), I have done my fair share of flats fishing in other places in Florida. So let's start with some easier stuff- most importantly, what kind of boat did you get?

Next- what experience do you have fishing? Freshwater? Offshore? None? That will help with providing more specific information for you.

Having said that, the most general advice I can pass along is to rig up a rod with a 1/4 oz. jig head under a popping cork (a couple of brands are Cajun Thunder or Bay Slayer) and then use Gulp shrimp or live shrimp under the popping cork and work that near docks or over grass flats... or docks on grass flats.

Catch 'em up!
Scott


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

x2 on the popping cork. But I don't use a weighted jig head (live shrimp move better without weight, and artificials fall slower and more naturally) I like a small silver circle hook with 15 - 20 lb floro under the cork at 18" to 24".


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

look on google earth to find the flats areas and also get you a hotspots map. that'll get you stared. I have had some luck with gulp shrimp fished Carolina style and also under a popping cork. Also Redfish magic spinner baits around structure. good luck!!


----------

